# What a day catfishing!!



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Today made my 10th trip in a row, without a bite!  
That has got to be some kind of a record


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

sooooo..when will you come and fish the lake and ditch the river??


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Tried to warn you about fishing with Daking & watermelon.......


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

crappie, soon as I get a day off work I will be in touch, only had time for a few hrs today before work..I am working 7 days a week trying to get my old truck paid off so I can get a new one.

Jim I have never experienced fishing this poor, I need to wait till september to go out agin, maybe they will be hitting by then?


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

It's just the dog days.....it happens, just off the spawn, alot of fishing pressure too. I know the river here gets alot of pressure too. Have to adapt, I've been chasing a few stripers, not too good, but one now & then. They put up a good fight too.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!! Jackson- You aint even in the freakin ballpark yet with 10 times out without a fish  But you are getting closer. Hammer away, you will get there with the fishless days  JimmydaCat is trying to bait me again I see  But I know what he's doing and I ain't going there.....Besides, I haven't seen any big blues lately ? or flatheads for that matter ? maybe a token striper  ANYTHING ??? ...................  .DA KING !!!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I did a little bit of cattin' the first part of Sunday night and I did not get a confirmed flathead bite. The river was up at the time they should have been spawning and I'm wondering if they have delayed their spawn. Can flatties delay their spawning?


----------

